# What burner to buy for All American canner?



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

I need to purchase a burner of some type to use outside with my All American 921. Any suggestions? 

Thank you!


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I purchased a Hurricane Stove, that I saw recommended on this forum and I am very happy with it. It has really saved me a lot of time in processing there is no mess to clean up on the stove. You can buy 1 or 2 burner, I bought 2 and run 2 canners at a time.


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

Packedready said:


> I purchased a Hurricane Stove, that I saw recommended on this forum and I am very happy with it. It has really saved me a lot of time in processing there is no mess to clean up on the stove. You can buy 1 or 2 burner, I bought 2 and run 2 canners at a time.



Can you provide a link to the Hurricane stove that you purchased?


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

i put my AA cannner and my water bath pot on my camp chef pro 90 stove that i set up in the garage specifically for canning. it serves double duty that way, as its primary purpose is to use in my wall tent during elk season. works great.

i called the AA folks last week to make sure it wasn't too hot, and they said that as long as you had at least 12,00 btu's that it should be fine.


----------



## Nica (Oct 3, 2009)

I use my turkey fryer out on the deck and it works just great with my Amer - 921 canner.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Nica said:


> I use my turkey fryer out on the deck and it works just great with my Amer - 921 canner.


Do you know what turkey fryer it is?

I'm going to go look up the other suggestions. I'm hoping to go buy something in the store tonight so I can try to can tomorrow. 

Thank you for all the help!


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Packedready said:


> I purchased a Hurricane Stove, that I saw recommended on this forum and I am very happy with it. It has really saved me a lot of time in processing there is no mess to clean up on the stove. You can buy 1 or 2 burner, I bought 2 and run 2 canners at a time.


Thanks - this looks like what I was thinking of! I'll have to see if I can get one locally. I'm going to assume you have one like this - Hurricane Products Propane Cast Iron Stove â Double Burner, Model&#35; 63&#45;5200 | Cooking Stoves Burners| Northern Tool + Equipment ?


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I've been canning on this Camp Chef two burner unit. It has one burner with 30,000 btu output and the other burner is 60,000.

I should've bought one years ago, it's great to be doing this outside. I don't like the high output burner. I use it but it's overkill. I wish I'd gotten this one with two 30,000 btu output burners. (Although when I have to scald chickens maybe I'll be glad I have the higher output.)

I've found you don't need anything higher than 30,000 btus for canning, but it's really nice to have the extra burner. I can run two canners at once or use one side for heating the food.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have 2 AAs - the 22 qt one I use on a coleman camp stove (2 burner). The 941(?) - biggest one they make - I use a turkey fryer burner for. I'm afraid it would crush a camp stove - or even a regular stove!!

Moldy


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

This is the link to the Hurricane Stove www.hurricaneproducts.net. You maybe able to get a better price online. Its cast iron and really does a great job. I bought it in propane stove in case the SHTF, but I also got the manifold for natural gas, which I am using as it is cheaper. The burners are 35,000 BTU each and can easily be adjusted down to hold the pressure. There are 3 knobs for each burner.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks all! I ended up getting the Camp Chef explorer 2 burner Explorer 2 Burner Propane Stove - Camp Chef - The Way to Cook Outdoors 

Looks like it will fit my needs. It is well over 90 today so I'm not going to try my hand at pressure canning today, but hopefully very soon.


----------

